# Early 'Retirement' with Family - Indonesia



## Texas_Crude

I've just had a long week at work so, naturally, I started dreaming of tropical beaches and beautiful mountains. This led me to thinking about overseas living, but there's so much information out there that I'm in overload mode.

I'm 31, have a wife and three young kids, and for the first time really starting to consider a lifestyle change in 3 years (that'd allow us time to save and for my 401 / pension to vest with my current company).

I've been reading up on Indonesia, but am not entirely certain what our immigration options would be. Would we be allowed to buy a boat and run dive charters? Would we be restricted to essentially teaching English? What if we just bout a few acres and farmed it? I think we'll probably be able to scrape together about $500,000 by the time we'd be moving, but since we're not 55 i don't think we'd qualify for a retirement visa. We'd like to "work" to keep busy, not not really for a source of income. When I say work, I mean we'd like to buy a few surf boards to rent out, rent out a few rooms as a B&B, buy a dive boat... something like that.

We'd probably just plan on home schooling our children.

Anyone familiar with the options that could point us in the right direction? Are there other islands that we should look at instead? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nonamethen

I don't think Indonesia would be of any use to you, try the UK, its an island and you can rent out a plank all day long, especially on Brighton beach where I'm sure you will make many new friends. all the best.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

nonamethen said:


> I don't think Indonesia would be of any use to you, try the UK, its an island and you can rent out a plank all day long, especially on Brighton beach where I'm sure you will make many new friends. all the best.


You jointed expatform in 2011 and this is your first post? Something is not right, here, esp. considering your nonsensical post. Please enlighten us on why it took you three years to make your first post, and it is a rather nasty put down of another first time poster, but one who joined only in July of this year, so he's probably on the level. You?


----------



## nonamethen

*interrogation*



Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> You jointed expatform in 2011 and this is your first post? Something is not right, here, esp. considering your nonsensical post. Please enlighten us on why it took you three years to make your first post, and it is a rather nasty put down of another first time poster, but one who joined only in July of this year, so he's probably on the level. You?


you may call it a nonsensical post, but to me its simply straight to the point without all the hot air.
but maybe i don't know what im talking about, after all i seem to spend all my time traveling round this globe with a blind fold on, oh, and bye the way, i live in Indonesia and my wife is also, yes you guessed it, Indonesian.
i don't think that boats, surf planks or any of the other mentioned ideas would cut it to well in Indonesia, i could probably suggest a good few places where this lifestyle would go down a treat. however; Texas crude has his sights set on Indonesia for some reason, now i don't have a problem with that personally though you seem to think i do, my advise to Texas crude would be to come visit some of the many islands of Indonesia and see for himself what hes up against 
the UK has some of the finest beaches for boats and surfing anywhere in the world where you could rent out surf planks all day long, summer and winter.
i hope this satisfies your curiosity and the reason i dont post is because i am a listener, NOT A TALKER.
Please have a good day


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Nona, okay, no problem to be a listener rather than a talker, but please let me point out that twice you've advised a person keen on moving to Indonesia for its surf and boating to try the cold and dank UK instead, with your: "he UK has some of the finest beaches for boats and surfing anywhere in the world where you could rent out surf planks all day long, summer and winter."

You're a world traveler, so you can appreciate how most people would guffaw over this advice and think that you are ribbing the OP, because I think to many the proposal to try the UK instead of Indonesia for boating and surfing is just way out there. I mean, I love the comment as a wonderful put down, if i thought a bit mean spirited, again, as I said, for one's first post. But if you're serious about the UK, then I stand corrected.


----------

